# feeding bloodworms in a salty tank?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got a pile of blood worms here that I regularly feed to my big planted tank, but I'm wondering if it's OK to feed marine fish with them. 

I have two clown fish and a scooter blenny as well as some cleaner shrimp and hermit crabs.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

my clowns and wrasse eats them. no problems.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

should be fine


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Food value is low in blood worms, sorta like feeding them donuts. But I think as a treat you could use them up.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the replys guys


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Food value is low in blood worms, sorta like feeding them donuts. But I think as a treat you could use them up.


Haha Laurie, we all like donuts and that make us fat. No problem with fat fish. Seriously, my question is that why they are nutritious for FW and not for SW?
I train my SW to take pallet only. Do throw in a piece of blood worm in there now and then when I am feeding my FW.
My concern with blood worm in SW is that they may foul up the water which I don;t change too often.


----------



## RandomTabby (Mar 15, 2013)

Bloodworms are very tasty, have protein, but little else... including fiber. This is their major drawback, doesn't matter if it is for fresh or salt water fish. If a fish eats them too frequently it can cause constipation, which can be serious. Make sure to keep them as a treat and alternate them with more nutritious options such as mysis, nori, and enhanced pellets and brine shrimp.


----------

